
Outdoor learning 'boosts children's development' - sjclemmy
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-36795912
======
internaut
Likely improves their eyesight too.

South Korea has most of its population wearing glasses for nearsightedness.

[http://www.nature.com/news/the-myopia-
boom-1.17120](http://www.nature.com/news/the-myopia-boom-1.17120)

"Sixty years ago, 10–20% of the Chinese population was short-sighted. Today,
up to 90% of teenagers and young adults are. In Seoul, a whopping 96.5% of
19-year-old men are short-sighted."

It seem likely that environmental factors (housing/education) are dominant. If
you placed young Korean children in wide open spaces to the extent they now
spend indoors, the trend would likely reverse.

Outdoor classes in a big green park sound like fun.

